# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Científicos del USDA y sus colaboradores secuencian la mayoría del genoma de la soya

## Bruno Cillóniz

**  *Genetista Perry Cregan y otros científicos del ARS son miembros de un grupo que ha secuenciado* *la gran mayoría del genoma de la soya,* *proveyendo una mira sin precedente de cómo este cultivo importante* *convierte la luz del sol, el agua, el dióxido de carbono y el nitrógeno en proteína y aceite*.  *Por Jan Suszkiw, 13 de enero 2010*   *WASHINGTON, D.F.,-* Científicos con el Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU. (USDA por sus siglas en inglés) son miembros de un grupo que ha secuenciado la gran mayoría del genoma de la soya. Esta información les da a los investigadores una mira sin precedente de cómo este cultivo importante convierte cuatro ingredientes imprescindibles—la luz del sol, el agua, el dióxido de carbono, y el nitrógeno—en proteína y aceite, los cuales tienen un papel principal en muchos productos para consumidores.  
El grupo de investigadores de 18 organizaciones federales, estatales, públicas y privadas publicó los hallazgos de su investigación hoy en la revista 'Natura’ (Naturaleza).  
“La soya y las otras legumbres tienen un papel esencial en la seguridad alimentaria global y la salud humana, y son usadas en una gama amplia de productos, tales como el tofu, la harina de soya, los sucedáneos de carne, la leche de soya, la tinta a base del aceite de soya, y el biocombustible” dijo Molly Jahn, subsecretaria diputada de investigación, educación y económica del USDA. “Esta nueva información sobre la composición genética de la soya podría llevar al desarrollo de plantas de soya que producen semillas que contienen más proteína y aceite, tienen más capacidad de adaptarse a las condiciones ambientales adversas, y tienen más resistencia a las enfermedades”. 
Esta secuenciación del genoma de la soya representa la culminación de más de 15 años de investigaciones cooperativas. El grupo usó lo que se llama el enfoque de secuenciación escopeta del genoma completo para secuenciar el 85 por ciento de los 1,1 mil millones de pares de bases de nucleótidos que forman el código entero de ADN de la soya. La secuenciación también les provee a los investigadores una referencia esencial para utilización en descifrar la genética de aproximadamente 20.000 otras especies de legumbres. 
Los genetistas Randy Shoemaker, Perry Cregan, David Hyten, Steven Cannon y David Grant con el Servicio de Investigación Agrícola (ARS) del USDA contribuyeron al artículo publicado en 'Nature’. Su trabajo involucró la creación de marcadores genéticos y el desarrollo del mapa genético de la soya (_Glycine max_) que hizo posible la conexión entre la secuenciación y los 20 cromosomas de la soya. ARS es la agencia principal de investigaciones científicas del USDA. 
El Instituto Conjunto del Genoma del Departamento de Energía de EE.UU.; la Universidad de Purdue en West Lafayette, Indiana; la Universidad de Misurí en Columbia; y la Universidad de Arizona en Tucson también participaron en el proyecto de la secuenciación de la soya, el cual fue patrocinado por el Consejo Unido de la Soya, la Fundación Nacional de Ciencia de EE.UU. y el Instituto Nacional de Alimento y Agricultura (NIFA por sus siglas en inglés). Por medio de fondos federales, NIFA invierte en ciencia para resolver asuntos críticos que afectan la vida diaria de la gente y el futuro de EE.UU. 
Según Shoemaker, quien trabaja en la Unidad de Investigación de los Insectos de Maíz y la Genética de Cultivos mantenida por el ARS en Ames, Iowa, integrar la nueva secuencia en mapas actuales físicas y genéticas de la soya ayudará a los investigadores a conectar rasgos físicos observables de la soya con genes y alelos, los cuales son versiones alternas de los genes. Finalmente, esta información acelerará el desarrollo de nuevos cultivares de soya que proveen rendimientos más altos, cantidades aumentadas de proteína y aceite, una mejor capacidad de adaptarse al medio ambiente, y una mejor resistencia a enfermedades, especialmente la roya asiática de la soya, la cual amenaza el cultivo estadounidense de soya que tiene un valor de 27 mil millones de dólares anualmente. 
“Relacionar la secuencia con los mapas actuales acelerará la identificación y localización de los marcadores tales como los polimorfismos de nucleótido único, los cuales a menudo se encuentran cerca de genes que controlan rasgos económicamente importantes”, dijo Shoemaker. 
Utilizando tales marcadores, los criadores de soya pueden determinar rápidamente cuáles de las plantas desarrolladas han heredado estos rasgos sin la necesidad de cultivar las plantas hasta la madurez, de esto modo ahorrando tiempo, dinero y recursos. 
“Hemos mapeado los sitios de aproximadamente 90 rasgos importantes que afectan el crecimiento y el desarrollo de la soya, los rendimientos, las cantidades de proteína y aceita, y la resistencia a enfermedades, entre otros rasgos”, dijo Shoemaker. “Con esta secuencia de alta calidad, ahora tenemos acceso a genes candidatos nunca antes disponibles, que nos ayudarán a estudiar sus patrones de expresión, desarrollar marcadores moleculares para seguir su pista en programas de crianza, determinar su función, y modificar estos genes para mejorar esa función”. 
Algunos descubrimientos claves ya recogidos de la secuencia del genoma completo incluyen el descubrimiento del primer gene que provee resistencia contra la roya asiática de la soya, la cual puede causar pérdidas de hasta el 80 por ciento del cultivo; una mutación que podría facilitar la digestión de la soya reduciendo los niveles de un carbohidrato llamado stachyose; una mutación que estimula la producción de niveles más altos de la enzima fitasa, la cual podría ayudar al ganado a absorber más fósforo de la soya para que menos se excreten en el estiércol como un contaminante posible del agua; y 52 genes que tienen un papel en el desarrollo de nódulos en las raíces de la planta de soya, donde las bacterias simbióticas transforman el nitrógeno atmosférico en una forma que la soya y otros cultivos pueden utilizar en su crecimiento y desarrollo.  *Fuente: USDA*Temas similares: Vendemos: Azucar ucumsa 45, maiz amarillo, soya Venta de Pastel de Soya para Aves Artículo: Chincha cuenta con el primer laboratorio de Perú para estudiar genoma de organismos Artículo: Científicos del IIAP crean técnica de reproducción masiva de especies maderables La gran mayoría de lácteas europeas no han variado sus precios

----------

